# Vicks First Defence



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm in a bit of a panic because today I have developed a sore thoat, have itchy ears and have been sneezing. Basically all the hallmarks of a cold and I'm really worried it is going to develope.

Do you know if it is ok to take Vicks First Defence. I didn't go in to detail when I asked the pharmacist I just asked if it was safe in pregnancy. She didn't see anything in the ingredients to indicate it would be harmful but said to check with the GP as that's what it said in the leaflet. I'm sure she knows her stuff but she did look about 16!!

Obviously I don't want to take anything that may be harmful but I though if I could prevent it before ET on Wednesday then it is worth a try.

I've bought it just now in Asda just in case and if it's not a good idea I'll jus keep it for a later date.

Many thanks in advance,

Kitty xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry kitty i wouldn;t like to say.

although it might be ok to use until et as until then you are not pregnant. also could you wait tonight and either phone clinic or gp tomorrow and ask advice or try asking in another chemist. 

hope your can get rid of cold. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kitty i would say it would be ok to take until et BUT i personally wouldnt take anything just incase. i would personally take paracetamol and honey and lemon tea all totally 100% safe


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Y don't you use it on a tissue if you don't want to on your skin.I would have thought its fine as you have not had et and also if the pharmacist has looked and there are no contraindications then I'm sure its fine.


----------

